

Please don't use Cucumber - Perceptes
http://jimmycuadra.com/posts/please-don-t-use-cucumber

======
sj4nz
I'm confused. BDD !== Acceptance Testing, right? It seems like its just a
matter of scope. At the lowest level, "unit testing", medium level,
"feature/behavior" testing, and at the highest level "acceptance testing." Or
am I just being dense?

~~~
Perceptes
BDD and acceptance testing are not equivalent, that is correct. Cucumber is a
framework for acceptance testing that follows the philosophy of behavior
driven development, a particular flavor of test driven development.

